

Ask HN: BackendFu in private Beta, will you use it? - japetheape
http://backendfu.com

======
japetheape
We're extracting our marketing tools out of earlier build webapps, this will
be backendfu, so webapps can be build even faster. This is it for now, later
more information.

~~~
japetheape
We're building it mainly for ourselves to make it easier to start new products
in the future. Will it be usefull to you?

------
gexla
Can't tell from the landing page. When you have screenshots, demo's, videos,
anything but a feature list then I will let you know.

------
iamdave
Ditch the border in the header image, it's killing me.

~~~
japetheape
you're right! Fixed.

